# Getting through customs



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi All
I am debating whether to drive my household goods to Puebla myself or drive them to Laredo and hire an expiditer to deliver them to Mexico. If I transport the stuff myself to Mexico, I understand I will need an agente aduanal. How does one procure such a person and how much does that typically cost? Also can I take a big screen Panasonic TV with a menaje de casa without having to pay duty on it? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you can load your car or SUV with personal stuff, all used and within what is permitted, you may have no duty to pay if you keep the 'garage sale prices' low enough on your estimate. Unless shipping a large amount, you shouldn't need a menaje de casa. Avoid electronics, there are plenty here and they have stronger power supplies to handle Mexican fluctuations in voltage, surges, etc. Bring a laptop instead of a desktop, for the same reason.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the response. We will have a lot of stuff, probably about 20 boxes of books, kitchen stuff, maybe a china set, plus several pictures and some household tools including a pick, shovel, etc. It will fit in our shortbed Dodge Megacab, but would not fit in an SUV. So with that much stuff I figure we would need the menaje de casa and an expiditer or an agenta aduana, so I was wondering how much such an agent would cost. Does anyone have any recent experience with crossing the border with stuff? Thanks again.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Not that recent and every crossing location is going to be different. Also depends on who checks your car and if you get the red light. Early in the morning in the winter they may not want to come out of their booth

I crossed at Nogales at daybreak with a Voyager full and got the red light. He wanted to know what I had in the boxes, I told him old videos and books .... and he waved me thru

Picks and shovels I'd leave home and anything else you don't really need - buy them here


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, Sparks. My husband is very attached to his tools and definitely wants to take them to Mexico. It must be a guy thing.


----------

